
Is Jaxtr competing with Google (GPhone)? - nurall
http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/12/14/jaxtr-widget-lets-social-networkers-chat-on-real-live-phones/
======
nurall
With Google launching its 411 service (
<http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/06/google-launches-free-411-business/> )
along with the rumor about the GPhone, it does suggest that Google is entering
the voice enabled communication/services domain. With Google's mass following,
this only makes logical sense.

At the other end of the spectrum, there is MySpace along with other social
networking platforms, where companies like Jaxtr ( <http://www.jaxtr.com> )
are trying to connect the offline medium with the online medium.

Should Google really be concerned at this stage?

